# Long-Lost Bach Composition Turns Up in Germany



## opus67

> The Martin Luther University of Halle-Wittenberg in eastern Germany said that a lost musical composition by Johann Sebastian Bach has been discovered in a treasure chest of manuscripts.
> 
> The piece for organ by composer Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750) is a variation on an old German choral melody entitled "Wo Gott der Herr nicht bei uns haelt," the university said. The "fantasy" variation takes about five to seven minutes to play, officials said.


http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,2144,3271063,00.html


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Clicked through on this link... thanks, *opus*... it _was_ interesting.
(Sort of off-topic) it reminded me of a time when _Deutsche Welle_ was better known to me as something I could tune into on the World Band receiver. (I suppose it still is, really.) The Internet is an unbeatable platform for specific inquiries- but there's something missing when we have fewer of those unexpected discoveries that accompanied monitoring International Radio.


----------



## Guest

Chi_town/Philly said:


> Clicked through on this link... thanks, *opus*... it _was_ interesting.
> (Sort of off-topic) it reminded me of a time when _Deutsche Welle_ was better known to me as something I could tune into on the World Band receiver. (I suppose it still is, really.) The Internet is an unbeatable platform for specific inquiries- but there's something missing when we have fewer of those unexpected discoveries that accompanied monitoring International Radio.


You can get Radio Deutsche Welle on the Internet via RECIVA it is aimed at Internet radio users and is excellent. another one I used to listen to was St Paul's Sunday


----------

